

Hacker News: Welcome - ColinWright
http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html#

======
ColinWright
Many long-standing members of HN won't have seen this - it didn't exist when I
first created my login. I came across it when I introduced a colleague to HN
and they asked a question.

But even if you _have_ seen it, it's worth remembering and re-reading every
now and again. HN has its faults, but in general it's a great community, and
this document outlines some of the reasons why.

Also of interest:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

------
sandroyong
Thanks for the reminder. I was beginning to lose interest because of the
(inappropriate/disinteresting) content and often times the negativity. Keep up
the good work HN.

